# Positive Fish ID?



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Can anyone identify this fish? Had humanesc teeth and was caught in intercoastal waters at Fort Myers Beach.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a pinfish. They're like a saltwater version of our bluegill.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Had human teeth ?? No pin fish--- Baby sheephead is my guess


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's a pinfish. They do have a mouthfull of teeth... just not a very big mouth. I suppose it depends on what you consider to be "humanesque teeth". They are extremely common and those little teeth have torn up MANY of my scented soft plastics.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, they have little mouths full of teeth. Not nearly as human-like as a sheephead, but they are there. The picture is for sure a pinfish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Yep, they have little mouths full of teeth. Not nearly as human-like as a sheephead, but they are there. The picture is for sure a pinfish.


Yep they do have teeth but not like a human sheephead do look human and the bars on the side are a little darker


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

human was the easiest way I could think to describe them. Very small mouth full of very small flat rectangular teeth. Thanks for the input


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

or big redfish bait. Or cobia bait. Or shark bait. Or grouper bait. Pinfish are universally loved by species of all sorts and sizes. They will bite readily on #8 hooks tipped with a bit of shrimp and they are tough little swimmers that will call in the big guys. I used them exclusively a while back while in Destin, Fla.


----------

